

Ask HN: When you launch a startup how do you get beta testers? - rnochumo


======
ArekDymalski
You can check <http://betabait.com/> <http://betali.st/> unless you are very
focused on specific group. In that case I guess a specific topic community
will be better channel.

------
breathesalt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=109220>

